# Samurai, Ionosphere, Awful Waffle, Defouler



## DGWVI (Sep 30, 2019)

Just boxed these up.  Really digging the Samurai as kind of more metal sounding OCD, and the Ionosphere is heavy and makes generating feedback a breeze, though a little dark for my tastes. The Awful Waffle sounds great through my Randall Commander, but way too dark for my main rig- a Peavey Combo 115/ 410. The Defouler is awesome, opted for LED clipping, and replaced C20 with a single BAT46 diode (arranged as in a Bazz Fuss) for some extra fuzzy crunch. Seems to also cut some noise, which I wasn't expecting. Waiting on knobs, and I ran out of 3pdt boards before I finished up the Ionosphere















My new step bit came in today, so I'll have some time to box up the other 17 circuits I have ready to go


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 1, 2019)

You've been busy!  I dig the labeling.


----------



## Barry (Oct 1, 2019)

Great looking group you got there!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 1, 2019)

Awesome builds, you have been busy !

Mike


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 16, 2020)

Regarding samurai. Can I substitute Jrc4741d with TL074?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes, it will drop right in.  Might sound a little different at high DRIVE settings since the 2nd stage opamp can be driven into saturation.


----------

